# Diamond Brite



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Ive just done a search on here but nothing seems to have come up..

My parents have just bought a new (to them) second hand car and the sales man talked them into having "Diamond Brite" put on the car. When my dad told me I got him to phone up and cancel the Diamond Brite as I am 99% certain its a gimmick. 

Would someone be kind enough to confirm this please?

Btw - The dealership they got the car from are charging £200 for Diamond Brite! Might earn myself a beer tokens when they pick up the car if they want me to do it "properly"


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

62mph said:


> Ive just done a search on here but nothing seems to have come up..
> 
> My parents have just bought a new (to them) second hand car and the sales man talked them into having "Diamond Brite" put on the car. When my dad told me I got him to phone up and cancel the Diamond Brite as I am 99% certain its a gimmick.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but I thought it was something along the lines of the Carlack 68 system.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

don't bother with it. do a proper job yourself. £200 will get you a LOT of detailing goodies. if you're confident with detailing and sensible you could put gtechniq C1 on it after giving it a thorough (and i mean thorough!) going over.

depending on what you have already i'd go for washing it with 2 bucket method, dry, tardis (if not, buy this stuff, it's awesome - £25 for 5L). then some ironX and ironX soap gel - another £25 total so that's £50. dry it, clay it (bilt hamber is about £11) so that's £61. after claying wash it a little again then polish it (i like P1 as it's water based and is a great "go to" polish - though it's not the most abrasive it's usually pretty quick) that'll take you to under £80. IPA in a 1L bottle is about £7-8 inc. postage; C1 is about £40 ish with your DW discount from gtechniq that's £120. you still have plenty of cash to get lots of MF cloths and drying towels (i thoroughly recommend the dodo juice supernatural stuff - not cheap but by good are they good). you can also get plenty of a good wheel cleaner too 

say to them if they give you £200 you'll buy all the stuff and do it. you won't use it all up but C1 will keep it protected for years.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Quick search on Ebay :lol: 
I did it to my car and was happy with the results ( hence then I didn't know anything about detailing )


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's not that there's anything wrong with Diamondbrite but like all sealants / waxes its all down to preparation before it's applied. Valeters at the dealers don't have enough time to prep the car properly therefore you tend to get poor application with swirls, water marks sealed over - like I did on my last car. I removed it and never looked back:thumb: spend your fathers money on good detailing products instead :thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Persuade them that the £200 would be FAR better spent at a Pro Detailier than at the garage. They'll spend about an hour on the car tops if you're lucky, a real detailer would probably spend closer to five hours for that sort of money getting the car into a much better state.

As others have said, Diamond Brite itself is ok, if applied to good paint. But to be honest, you could buy it from Ebay yourself rather than paying anyone else to apply it!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it can be half decent, problem is dealer rarely apply it correctly and charge a rip off price for something that can be had for a few ££'s off ebay. i'd remove it and use a nice sealant or wax of your own...


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks alot 

Dads offered to give me some beer tokens for doing it, and give me £50 towards new detailing stuff:thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

If you realy want to use diamondbrite i'll send you some Foc, I have about 8 kits and there not going to get used.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Flair said:


> If you realy want to use diamondbrite i'll send you some Foc, I have about 8 kits and there not going to get used.


Got plenty of good stuff, and £50 towards new stuff is a bonus :thumb:

Although if you're wanting rid of some of the stuff it would be rude not too


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Wouldnt bother if i were you came on my misses car and i removed it founf it turned her black car a bit brown got some nice wax out now its more like a mirror


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my mum could have had this on her car but i maneged to convince here that 200squid is a lot of money.
how can they justify it thats what i want to know


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> It's not that there's anything wrong with Diamondbrite but like all sealants / waxes its all down to preparation before it's applied.


That's exactly it.

When me and the Mrs bought our cars, they tried to sweeten the deal and give is the G3 Glasscoat Protection which is meant to last 5 years! :doublesho

I declined it but they applied it to the Mrs car and I had the product left in the boot for me to apply myself should I want too. So I had a read of the instructions and it advised that you need to have a fully polished, defect free surface, it needs to be applied and then left for some time to cure etc. On a 2nd hand car, you'd want to de-tar and clay it first as well, even less likely!

There's no way the valeters at a local dealership will spend their time detailing the car to the levels suggested in the instructions. Hence why after 3 months the beading on my Mrs car was almost non-existent and I polished and gave it two coats of FK1000 instead.

If it's free, then let 'em do it and detail it when the beading dies down. Otherwise any of the long lasting treatments are a waste of time purely because they're not applied correctly.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Just took a car as a trade in that had been 'diamondbrited' main dealer style only 3 weeks ago.

What a bloody mess and protection seems rubbish.

Is this a dusty, turn your plasics black product at any stage as there is splatter all over

Never polish again, is that what the sticker says....trades descriptions act surely!

Price to customer was £267 inc VAT....scandalous!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

When I bought the E93, the BMW dealer recommended supaguard. So I thought ok, let's give it a go.

Two points, one, Im not 100% certain they actually put it on the car cos it looked no different when I picked it up to when I test drove it, two, if it was applied, the car didnt sparkle as much as I expected. What I appeared to get for my money was an expensive holdall containing some BMW products, a chammy and small mf cloth.

In the end, I had it taken off when I had it professionally detailed.

I've just bought and waiting delivery of a new Z4 and they tried the same trick. I said I wasnt having it this time as it was rubbish.

So, imvho, anything like supaguard or diamond brite etc is a waste of time and money.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Dealers get diamondbrite at around £25-35.
our valetor takes no more than £15 for applying to any sized vehicle. pure profit for dealers.
ive seen finished cars and it does make a difference and lasts well though


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

ternopil123 said:


> Hi I do not understand why such bad reviews on Diamondbrite, I made this video specially for my clients, please see the outcome. I want to say that this is a pretty good product, but you need to find guys who professionally apply it. Sorry for my bad English.
> Ð-Ð°Ñ…Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚ Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ñ„Ð°Ñ€Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑ€Ð¸Ñ‚Ñ‚Ñ� - Paint Protection Diamondbrite - YouTube


Most dealers over here probably don't got to the lengths you do in preparation before it's applied, so maybe it doesn't bond properly it wears off very quickly. I used the shampoo out of the diamondbrite kit on a customers car once, had to call their helpline as Instructions were unclear, it was like smearing butter on the car! Had to use a pre wax cleaner to remove it! Don't know what it was meant to do but never used it again!


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

It was put on one my cars (for free as they did it without asking), and to be frank its absolutely pants. The windscreen treatment is superb, but the rest of it is utter rubbish. HD Wax doesn't like sticking to it either. When I get round to it I'll be machine polishing it off. Buy them an autoglym beginners kit or equivalent for a quarter of the price and get better results.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

ternopil123 said:


> Hi I do not understand why such bad reviews on Diamondbrite, I made this video specially for my clients, please see the outcome. I want to say that this is a pretty good product, but you need to find guys who professionally apply it. Sorry for my bad English.
> Захист лакофарбового покриття - Paint Protection Diamondbrite - YouTube


I dont think anyone has really said anything bad about the product . Like most things it down to the prep . I think the main reason anye whos had it says its **** is because dealers with their inhouse valeters are not capable of the preperation involved in making a product like this work properly.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Bit of an old thread but I'm sure Dimondbrite itself is a reasonable product but paying £200 for someone to spend 1 hour putting it on the car is not good value.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Unclear of your question, however I cannot see a dealer doing anything other than a hosedown, application and wipeoff.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> Unclear of your question, however I cannot see a dealer doing anything other than a hosedown, application and wipeoff.


You are right there mate if i was given it to use on a car i purchased i would ask to apply the stuff myself.

Preperation is always the key to a great finish on anything not just cars.

Diamondbrite must work otherwise it would not sell.

I still stand by my guns tho when i say there are better products out there for a fraction of the price.

No offence should be taken about the comments on the said product because it is selling and most of the public dont even know what detailing is.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Bit of an old thread but I'm sure Dimondbrite itself is a reasonable product but paying £200 for someone to spend 1 hour putting it on the car is not good value.


DPN Professional Car Valeting is one of Jewelultra's recommended UK Applicators of the Diamondbrite protection process.

We have been successfully applying the process for the past 6 years.

I can assure you that it takes a lot more than one hour to prepare and apply this process correctly.

Like most products they are only as good as the company/person applying them.


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Newbie here! I have to agree - its all about the application! I had Diamondbrite applied to my nine month old metallic black car for £50 when I bought it from a main dealer in North Yorkshire. When it was delivered to me in South London, the finish was really awful - patchy and dull in places, plus the door shuts, the inside of the wings, under the bonnet, boot and the inner doors had not been coated. So I had a word with the GM of the dealer, who had a word with JewelUltra to complain about their authorised valeters that applied it and JewelUltra then sent a guy from their Head Office in Maidstone to look at the car. He agreed it was terrible, so stripped and then re-applied the coatings properly. All I can say is, five years later, the finish is still there and after a wash with their shampoo and a coating of the conserver, the car still looks excellent with a deep shine and water still beads and rolls off. All I've had to buy in that time is more conserver and shampoo at about £30 I think. Yes there is contamination on the surface, but I'd be happy to have this applied again once the car has been buffed, which I'm planning to have done, as well, as getting the alloys refurbed in a couple of months. Oh yes, the car is a Skoda Superb 2.0 diesel, it has never been garaged and has clocked up 118k of mainly motorway miles!


----------

